# Found a new site specializing in the whole mantodea family !



## 13ollox (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys , was browsing and come across this site .. it has pictures when you get to the exact species you want and so far they have about 180 on there, i don't know if this has been posted on here before if it has, please forgive me  i just thought i'd share my find with you all !

http://www.mantodea.info/cms/index.php?id=5&amp;L=1

thanks

Neil


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool....nice link to terra-typica


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 20, 2006)

lol , not my problem , i find it interesting !  

thanks

Neil


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea, it is a fantastic website...


----------



## leviatan (Mar 20, 2006)

Look at www.modliszki.com its a Polish website about mantis. In the future will be an english language.


----------

